# How do they collect eggs?



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Girls, this may seem like a REALLY stupid question, but how exactly do they collect the eggs? I know how they transfer them back, but I have been asuming its the same for collection, is this right

   

Thanks!
xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi kateag

They use the same type of trans vaginal scanner (dildocam) as for your internal scans so that they can see the ovary. This scanner has a long fine needle which they pass through the vaginal wall and into each follicle on the ovary. Each follicle is drained of it's fluid into a test tube which is then passed to the lab who check to see if it contains an egg. All this is done uner sedation or GA. 

Hope this helps!

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun!! Hard to believe I am going into this without knowing how they get the eggs out but there you go! I know now!!!

xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kate, 

Lou has put it very well i think i would have struggled to explain ~ don't worry about not knowing we all had to start somewhere and to be honest this part is not taugh with sex education at school so not widely spoke about unless you have FI ~ my friends / family wouldnt have a clue because unless it effects you personally most people don't know, 

I never knew about eggsharing till April now look at me starting in 2 weeks just goes to show, this site is just amazing and full of loads of knowlegde that must docs/cons forget to mention, 

As with embryo transfer this is done via a using a special catheter, think they use one of those thing you have when you have a smear they then insert the catheter into the vagina and into the uterus where the little embroys will be placed ~ most clinics  you can watch this on screen and they show you the embryos before they transfer, 
Hope this has helped 
sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya

Nothing else i can add to wot the other 2 girls have already mentioned! 

love kelly


----------

